

Introducing Ratchet 2 - ninthfrank07
http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2014/02/25/ratchet-2/

======
sergiotapia
Is this a gamechanger like Bootstrap ultimately became?

------
rebelidealist
How does this compare to
[http://ionicframework.com/](http://ionicframework.com/)?

